# Ex King Ted's student Vince Fuller



## capt jim martin (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all,

When at King Teds 1957/8 was friendly with a student called Vince Fuller - do not know what company he joined and lost touch after leaving King Teds.

If anyone knows his whereabouts, I have just found a copy of Browns Signal Reminder (Price 2 shillings) - must have "borrowed" it from him!

Regards,

Jim Martin


----------

